# Attic, tool to store boxes.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes this subject again.
I was looking for an SD 45 AT&SF 5362 box for Rex. So I can pack an engine in for him.

Boy am I glad I kept these.
The point of the thread is ; as I was searching for the box I had to climb over and move boxes and unpack boxes from their cartons to find the one I was looking for.

After about a half hour I thought why not throw some of these away, that I don't need or the engines have been sold or modified so much they won't fit back in the boxes.

After turning all boxes to where they can be read.

And BTY it was literally the last carton I lifted up...REALLY










It looked like you could walk around in my train shop attic.

The next problem was getting back down the stairs.










It is worth saving the cars and engine boxes. the buildings and switch boxes can go.
Burn pile next.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I do this periodically...shuffle here....shuffle there!

I am out of room and have to move, rearrange stuff all the time!

Bubba


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Common problem we model railroaders have. We always seem to acquire boxes. I have taken it upon myself to rid myself of my boxes. I rarely put the car or loco back in the box after I have put it into service. But, alas I still have a lot of boxes around...


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

No boxes eating up my precious space. I've never used one yet.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
if you come across any old Lionel boxes I'll take them 
Dick (lol)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I kicked the habit











I am box free










When I buy a piece of rolling stock..... It is here to stay.....Don't need the box any more









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried today for the first time in YEARS to pack up an SD45, and I forgot they won't go back into the box w/o taking hand rails off or cutting up the foam.


----------

